# Looking for breeder in southern NH/Northern MA



## HaleyBeth (Nov 11, 2015)

My SO and I are looking for our first pair of rats. 

We're looking to bring them home early December if possible. 

Please let me know if you're a breeder yourself or if you know of a breeder in my area. 

Thanks All!


----------

